
Google Maps is getting a lot more detail - herpderperator
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21373363/google-maps-redesign-detail-natural-features-environment
======
djsumdog
It looks like crap. It's now insanely difficult to find public parks at zoom
out.

